# Waterford R33



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Build this up about a year ago but just slapped on the new wheels - Edge 45's with King r45 hubs. Very nice wheels. Love the frame more than most of the rigs I've had, ranging from Calfee's, Parlee's. Close to the Moots Compact SL I had years ago but feels a bit stiffer. Overall: :thumbsup:


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Looks too blue. 

That's a gorgeous bike. I love the matching DuraAce and Edge wheels and fork. White saddle and tape looks sharp.


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

That is just a great looking bike, perfect!


----------



## Wookster (Oct 2, 2011)

Love this bike, My r33 is sitting in garage waiting for the uk winter to ease off! Still cross riding is fun even in the rain at 4 degrees c!


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Gorgeous. The R33 is a modern classic.


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

One of the best looking bikes I've seen. What is that blue called?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Sorry but I don't remember the color name. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

Is it roadhouse blue?

Waterford - Custom Bicycles and Frames


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

That thing looks awesome


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Very pleasing to the eye! Can't get any better!


----------



## downtube (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, that looks fantastic, any idea what the whole bike weighs? I have been wanting to make the switch back to steel and the fact that Waterford has such a history in the USA is a real bonus.


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

Is the paint Jason Blue?? What a gorgeous bike.


----------

